

A chronological survey of the opening chords of Beethoven's Eroica Symphony - chewxy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb24c77zJ64

======
chewxy
Eroica is one of the symphonies that works well with programming. It's
interesting to listen to the differences over time

